# The most awesome job in the world



## GundamXXX (Dec 21, 2010)

Just to make you guys jealous

I have the most awesome job in the world

The whole day I get to go on forums/facebook/twitter and lurk and reply where is needed for my company

Who said internetting doesnt pay? I get paid 2k a month for it xD


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 21, 2010)

Uhm, lolwut?


----------



## mameks (Dec 21, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Uhm, lolwut?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 21, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Just to make you guys jealous
> 
> I have the most awesome job in the world
> 
> ...


Name your company please.


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 21, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> pay? I get paid 2k a month for it xD


2k what currency?


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 21, 2010)

2k AUD so round about 1600 euro or 2200 USD

cant name my company

But yea... its true! I love my job.
Im trying to get a laptop and a home-work connection so i can pop my laptop next to my pc and just game and lurk ;x

EDIT:

still not mentioning names but ill explain it abit, i work for an ISP and ISP's are the most bitched about companies in the world I reckon and usually without good grounds. 
If someone has issues I help them etc etc


----------



## Westside (Dec 21, 2010)

No matter how great your job is, it can't be better than getting paid for rubbing oil on Vida Guerra's ass.


----------



## .Chris (Dec 21, 2010)

Westside said:
			
		

> No matter how great your job is, it can't be better than getting paid for rubbing oil on Vida Guerra's ass.


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 21, 2010)

how long are your work hours?
Night shift?
How you get paid?
Weekends off?
Your boss name?


----------



## mameks (Dec 21, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> > No matter how great your job is, it can't be better than getting paid for rubbing oil on Vida Guerra's ass.


----------



## monkat (Dec 21, 2010)

....

I just had to pay my company to keep my job, and I make less than $1,000 per month....


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2010)

I had a job where I played FIFA 10 all day.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 21, 2010)

jarejare3 said:
			
		

> how long are your work hours?
> Night shift?
> How you get paid?
> Weekends off?
> Your boss name?




Well atm Im at the office and I work 40h a week
I get paid like anyone else, paycheck. Its an actual job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yup 40h a week 5 days a week


----------



## Wabsta (Dec 21, 2010)

Yea, I'm jealous :<
However, working at a webdeveloping company is fun too


----------



## Fat D (Dec 21, 2010)

So you're basically a professional spammer? And I thought they used bots to do that nowadays.


----------



## Waynes1987 (Dec 21, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> I had a job where I played FIFA 10 all day.



Sounds like hell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 21, 2010)

Fat D said:
			
		

> So you're basically a professional spammer? And I thought they used bots to do that nowadays.



No I dont spam -_-
Its called E-Care, alot of ISP's do it
Lurking forums replying to peoples needs there and on other social media


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 21, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Just to make you guys jealous


OMG I AM SO JEALOUS OF YOU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















J/k, of course I'm not.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 21, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You totally should be!

...

Fine dont be  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But youd have to admit, its a pretty cool job


----------



## KirovAir (Dec 21, 2010)

How long are you working? 2k a month for a 25 year old is not that much. Plus, you don't get a lot of exercise this way. (Which I see as a con)

But still, nice job.


----------



## Youkai (Dec 21, 2010)

Well the job definietly sounds nice BUT !! you do not get that much money ... when i think about it after i am done with my job training I get ~2600€ (well no taxes included) and my job is (depending on the company) pushing a button and waiting ... 

well ok its more than pushing a button but often it really is only waiting


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 21, 2010)

its 2k after taxes and for my country its actually pretty good pay since my expenses are half of those living in holland (dont know for germany)

and i get loads of excercise since our building has a free for employees fitness area that i use 2 times a week atleast

but i dont need more then 2k a month, it pays my bills and keeps me having a nice life so its all good lol


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 21, 2010)

Damn, you're lucky that job didn't get outsourced to India.


----------



## Youkai (Dec 21, 2010)

oO yeah ok if its after paying taxes this really is much money for that work.

would like that too ^^

(like said for my job it depents on the company ... some ppl in my job work extremely hard and have their whole body ruined in the end so your job would be heaven XD)


----------

